# Suggestions for UV filter to fit Zeiss 15mm f2.8



## Mr Bean (Mar 28, 2013)

I've just ordered a Zeiss 15mm f2.8 and I'm after suggestions for the UV filter (it takes a 95mm). I usually go with B&W filters for my gear, which I'm happy with, but does it need to be a slim filter?

Not having one of these beasts before, I presume it does.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 28, 2013)

B&w MRC-nano XS slim uv filter. If they even make one that size.


----------



## TexasBadger (Mar 28, 2013)

Zeiss lens, why not a Zeiss UV filter with T* coating?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/856521-REG/Zeiss_1970_245_95mm_Carl_Zeiss_T.html


----------



## Mr Bean (Mar 28, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> B&w MRC-nano XS slim uv filter. If they even make one that size.


Thanks RLPhoto. Exploring the B&H web site has uncovered a couple of filters that maybe candidates.



TexasBadger said:


> Zeiss lens, why not a Zeiss UV filter with T* coating?
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/856521-REG/Zeiss_1970_245_95mm_Carl_Zeiss_T.html


Thanks TexasBadger. I had pondered that, when investigating the 15mm, a few weeks ago. At that point, I was afraid to see what the price was 

The irony is that price is almost exactly 10% of what I'm paying for the lens  However, thinking about it, I have added it to my list to seriously consider. If I'm going to spend that much on a lens.....


----------



## Mr Bean (Mar 31, 2013)

I took the plunge, and the advantage of the Australian dollar and went with the Zeiss 95mm filter. Not cheap, but then, neither is the Zeiss lens. B&W did get something out of me however. In advance of buying a Canon 24 f1.4 lens, I added the B&W 77mm UV filter to the order


----------

